# Learning Styles Resources . . .



## flyintheointment (Jun 15, 2009)

Anyone interested in learning more about your learning style, here are some interesting articles from About.com. 

Just a note: We are rarely one type or another. We often use a combination of each to differing degrees depending on the subject and situation.

Question: _Do you know your preferred learning style? Has it had any impact on study habits, learning outcomes, or completion of work related tasks?_

Analytical and Sequential Learning Style
Analytic and Sequential Learning

Holistic or Global Learning Style
Learning Styles - My Learning Style - Global and Holistic Learning

Right Brain
Right Brain Students

Left Brain
Left Brain Students

Auditory Learning Style
Auditory Learning - Learning Styles

Tactile Learning Style
Tactile Learning - Kinesthetic Learning Styles

Visual Learning Style
Visual Learning - Styles of Learning

Styles of Thinking
http://comptalk.fiu.edu/thinking_styles.htm


----------

